# Can anyone id my new litter please?



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

The dad was chocolate and the mum satin fawn, they are all different shades and look abit agouti but not the same, bellys are different shades to the top, wish i could get better pics but they are at the flea stage lol

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii6 ... M_0828.jpg


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

well fawn is pink eyed red, and as uk red is leaithal so your fawn will only have 1 red gene, if there are any agouti ones she also has the agouit gene Ay/A, and as dad is choc he is a/a, so that should make the babies agouti A/a and reds Ay/a (if mum carries agouti), then depending on what if any dilutes they have they could be something like Cinnamon (choc diluted agouti)
Ive hurd they can be sooty so prehaps that why some are diffrent shades.

If you can get the badies into little tubs you could get a pic of each one.


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

PPVallhunds said:


> well fawn is pink eyed red, and as uk red is leaithal so your fawn will only have 1 red gene, if there are any agouti ones she also has the agouit gene Ay/A, and as dad is choc he is a/a, so that should make the babies agouti A/a and reds Ay/a (if mum carries agouti), then depending on what if any dilutes they have they could be something like Cinnamon (choc diluted agouti)
> Ive hurd they can be sooty so prehaps that why some are diffrent shades.
> 
> If you can get the badies into little tubs you could get a pic of each one.


ok thank you, i will try the tub idear and see if i can get detailed photos.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

I will throw a Spanner in the works.....Jo is correct but the Fawn is likely to be a Fawn Tan, and is likely to carry Cham Tan as its recessive. I would expect to see choc tans and some Sables as well as what jo said. you must Remember this is predicted as being on a sample of 100 babies - you could produce reds this way - but you may not get one untill baby 99 !!- conversely you may get them straight away. you also have two other recessives at play there, and they are the only ones that you can accurately say each mouse is carrying...one is Satin and one is Pink eye.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

so i guess the 'look abit agouti but not the same' could actualy be sables then.


----------

